# Yamaha Moto-bike paint codes and looking for parts



## myke (Oct 30, 2011)

Does anyone know the paint codes for the orange and yellow?

Also if anyone has any parts for a '74 like the kick stand, chain guard, reflectors, and fender I would be interested.

Thanks!.


----------



## KenM (Oct 30, 2011)

myke said:


> Does anyone know the paint codes for the orange and yellow?
> 
> Also if anyone has any parts for a '74 like the kick stand, chain guard, reflectors, and fender I would be interested.
> 
> Thanks!.




FYI........


this is on ebay right now.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/160669565563?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1438.l2648

Thanks,

Ken


----------



## myke (Oct 30, 2011)

Thanks! Newer model but thanks for the link.


----------



## cyclebuster (Nov 11, 2011)

*Moto Bike*

Thats my Yamaha on ebay. 2nd one i have had, seen 3 or 4. ALL of them had bad frames from internal rust except this one. In addition I have seen at least 2 similar style bikes that are not Yamaha, including one just like the Yamaha post below. As was stated there are differences in the rear shocks, tube layout, and some have boxed in neck sections.  You can tell by the price I dont care if I sell it, but everyone can look free. Its missing some real ugly fenders, a plain flat chainguard, bars are chrome, not painted, and the seat is incorrect. I actually have the correct seat on another bike here. I dont like it. I like this crank better then the plain one it came with. wheels are 105 spoked originals. 
I will be listing a Predator Free Form Z soon, And a very strange I think Huffy thunder road, that has an Earles type springer on it, moto fenders, pads, blue tires, and an Evel Kneivel body. 
I seem to get a lot of odd bikes here.


----------

